# επιστημονικός συνεργάτης νοσοκομείου (γιατρός)



## NatCat (Sep 20, 2017)

Πρόκειται για τον τίτλο γιατρού που συνεργάζεται με νοσοκομείο ως εξωτερικός συνεργάτης (δηλαδή με σύμβαση έργου και όχι ως υπάλληλος). Υπάρχει κάποιος ειδικός όρος για αυτού του είδους τη σχέση; Αν όχι, πώς θα το αποδίδατε;


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 20, 2017)

Υποψιάζομαι ότι θα είναι διαφορετικός στα βρετανικά και στα αμερικανικά Αγγλικά - στις ΗΠΑ, ίσως σε καλύπτει το «consultant». Θα προσπαθήσω να ρωτήσω έναν γιατρό στο εξωτερικό και αν μάθω θα επανέλθω.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 21, 2017)

Ο γιατρός ισχυρίζεται ότι αρκεί το «external consultant» - ίσως μαζί με ένα «scientific»;


----------

